# Problema con regulador de alternador de 24v 130 Amper



## Adler (Nov 11, 2013)

Buenas!, Tengo un pequeño problema con un sistema de carga de baterías de carros, bueno el asunto es que necesito fabricar cajas reguladoras para cargar baterías de 24v 130 amper/h.

Hasta ahora hemos estado haciendo pruebas con circuitos que salen por la WEB que constan tanto de reguladores de tensión (LM317K), transistores de paso y diodo avalancha para controlar el exceso de voltaje en el arranque (foto adjunta).

El tema es que el alternador genera hasta 38 Volt aprox. y se necesitan regular al menos a 26 para que no afecte a los sistemas ni a las baterías, el transistor de paso y regulador están puestos para cumplir tanto con la regulación de tensión y con la entrega de corriente de carga (10% del nominal de la batería tengo entendido).     El sistema que se armo funciona bien fuera del carro, pero al momento de colocarlo en el sistema el voltaje se dispara al igual que la corriente (37 volt a la salida del regulador).    La verdad es que en sistemas de alimentación tengo muy poca experiencia, este problema se esta empezando a volver grave y seria un gran alivio si alguien con experiencia en sistemas de esta clase me pudiera dar una ayuda.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Si los alternadores ya tienen su propio AVR !

Explicate mas claro por favor !


----------



## opamp (Nov 11, 2013)

No está claro el tema, parece que hablas del alternador de un carro. Los 38 V son VDC , a la salida del puente trifásico , o es el Vac en los bobinados del alternador. Tema aparten trata de "apantallar "( meter  en una caja metálica tu tarjeta y colocarla a masa ( chassis)), hay mucho ruido por el delco y sus cables.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 11, 2013)

hay alternadores de 24...
...lo que debe querer hacer es con un alternador de 12, llevarlo a 24.....
cambiando el regulador, haciendo uno....bueno eso pienso

http://www.spidermarine.com/showitem.aspx?&id=100644&name=100%


----------



## Adler (Nov 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si los alternadores ya tienen su propio AVR !
> 
> Explicate mas claro por favor !



Perdón, tienes razón, es que escribí muy acelerado ajjajajaj.  Bueno el problema es el siguiente:

Lo que tiene el carro:

1.- La salida del alternador es un tren de pulsos de aproximadamente 40Hz, Amplitud de 34 VDC (muy parecida a la imagen adjunta), dentro del mismo alternador tiene diodos que rectifican la salida de manera que se consigue una señal como la de la imagen adjunta (Dibujo), ciclo de trabajo aprox. de 40%; rectificado de media onda.

2.- El alternador y la caja reguladora son 2 elementos separados, este alternador no cuenta con regulación, solo entrega voltaje en forma de tren de pulsos (Dibujo.jpg) y como el nivel de tensión que envía es elevado puede destruir tanto las baterías como otros sistemas del carro.

3.- 2 Baterías de 12 VDC de 130 Amper/h en serie lo que suman 24 VDC.

Lo que se necesita:

1.- Un regulador de voltaje que logre cargar las baterías (que tenga salida regulable de entre 25 VDC a 28 VDC)

2.- Que posea una salida de corriente de un máximo de 13 Amp (10% del nominal de la batería)

Lo que se ha echo:

1.- Pruebas usando un regulador de voltaje LM317K y parecidos con un transistor  PNP de paso, ademas de colocar un diodo avalancha (D1 imagen Dibujo_2).

2.- En las pruebas en el carro tanto el voltaje de salida como la corriente de salida se disparan, llegando al mismo nivel que la salida del alternador en conjunto con el condensador (34 VDC).

Como expuse antes, no tengo mucha experiencia con fuentes de poder, por lo que seria de muchísima ayuda si alguien pudiera apoyar con mi problema.

De antemano muchas gracias!





opamp dijo:


> No está claro el tema, parece que hablas del alternador de un carro. Los 38 V son VDC , a la salida del puente trifásico , o es el Vac en los bobinados del alternador. Tema aparten trata de "apantallar "( meter  en una caja metálica tu tarjeta y colocarla a masa ( chassis)), hay mucho ruido por el delco y sus cables.



Amigo acabo de colocar una explicación algo mas detallada de la situación, como puse en la cita nueva el alternador entrega normalmente 34 VDC pero en forma de tren de pulsos 40Hz y ciclo de trabajo de 40% Aprox., hay alternadores que a medida que se van desgastando van arrojando mayor tensión llegando incluso a los 38 VDC (voltaje que coloque anteriormente poniéndome en el peor de los casos), por lo que necesito que la fuente sea regulable para adaptarme a las variaciones de estos voltajes entregados.

El alternador es imposible cambiarlo, y la salida sin el condensador que le coloque al circuito de prueba me entrega aprox 17 VDC (promedio a causa de el tren de pulsos y la rectificación de media onda).  Como les comento el desafío es adaptarse al alternador sin cambiarle nada.

Bueno cualquier cosa o información extra que crean que hace falta que agregue no tengo problema en colocarla.

Saludos.





solaris8 dijo:


> hay alternadores de 24...
> ...lo que debe querer hacer es con un alternador de 12, llevarlo a 24.....
> cambiando el regulador, haciendo uno....bueno eso pienso
> 
> http://www.spidermarine.com/showitem.aspx?&id=100644&name=100%



Amigo, el alternador y regulador en estos carros están separados y conectados por un cable, no se encuentra integrado el regulador al alternador, ese es el gran desafió, no se puede cambiar el alternador y hay que crear una caja reguladora que cargue las baterías con un máximo de 13 Amp. y regulación de voltaje de salida de entre 25 VDC y 28 VDC (a pesar de que la salida del alternador sea de 34 o 38 VDC).  Tal vez exista una manera de cargar las baterías usando el mismo tren de pulsos para cargarlas, me imagino enviando pulsos de corriente a 40Hz y duty cicle de 40%, se me ocurre que también se podría usar, pero como no conozco mucho sistemas de esta clase estoy varado .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Ese alternador es de imanes fijos o tiene excitación por carbones ?


----------



## Adler (Nov 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese alternador es de imanes fijos o tiene excitación por carbones ?



Tengo entendido que es por carbones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Entonces tenés que regular ahí y la salida se regula sola


----------



## opamp (Nov 11, 2013)

Estimado Adler , es la primera vez que veo una onda con pulsos¨" cuadrados ".

Por lo general los pulsos son, "parecidos a parabolas unidas" , son las cimas de la sinusoide ( 3pulsos para trifásico 1/2onda y 6pulsos para trifásico onda completa o exafásico ).

El VDC que nos indicas ,38VDC, a que RPM corresponde .

Para 600RPM(mínimo) que VDC tienes , para 6000RPM(máximo) que VDC tienes.

Respecto a tu circuito, no indicas el código del transistor, ni regulador ( en uno graficas el LM350(3A) y en el inferior el LM317(1.5A). Cual es?

La resistencia es de 0.6 Ohm .

En tus gráficas señala los Voltajes (Vmáximo, Vmínimo , duración del pulso , RPM. Puedes dibujarlo a mano  o fotografiarlo , escanearlo y subirlo al FORO.

Me parece que 13A es muy poco , podrías limitar tu fuente a 25A y a medida que se cargue la I empezará a disminuir , haciendose "casi" cero , cuando llegue al V calibrado ( de 25V a 28V ,segun tu requerimiento).

Las soluciones son más exactas y rápidas cuanta mayor información tengamos . No te preocupes por que copiemos tu circuito , por lo que ha mí respecta he realizado cargadores de 24 baterías enseriadas de 400Ah, con carga rápida, normal ,fin de carga, ecualización, etc.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2013)

yo no vengo a meterme dando ninguna ayuda.
solo pregunto:

esta defectuoso ese altermador ?? 
como son los alternadores normales de camion (que usan 2 baterias o sea 24v ) ?? 
que es lo normal  ???

llevan una caja con un regulador como el que quieres hacer ??? 
o tu quieres hacer ese regulador o limitador solo para ese camion por que solo ese camion tiene un alternador medio loco ???


----------



## Adler (Nov 12, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Estimado Adler , es la primera vez que veo una onda con pulsos¨" cuadrados ".
> 
> Por lo general los pulsos son, "parecidos a parabolas unidas" , son las cimas de la sinusoide ( 3pulsos para trifásico 1/2onda y 6pulsos para trifásico onda completa o exafásico ).
> 
> ...



Amigo mio, resulta que revisamos mas versiones de cajas (existen alrededor de 10 diferentes que usan) y justo en las que revisamos tienen problemas con la salida entrada del alternador.

Efectivamente la salida del alternador es idéntica a la de la foto adjunta (esquema_alternador_196.png) y tiene una salida de hasta 38 VDC como máximo.

El asunto es que revise en Internet mas detalles y por ahí leí que estos reguladores de tensión lo que hacen es regular el voltaje de salida del alternador mediante la regulación de la corriente del rotor del alternador, o sea a mayor flujo de corriente en el rotor, mayor voltaje de salida, a todo esto medí la entrada del rotor y le llegan 24VDC aprox (voltaje de baterías).

Así que ahora estoy tratando de buscar algún sistema de regulación de corriente mediante transistores para así controlar el voltaje de salida del alternador.   No se si ahora aclare algo las cosas, la verdad es que cada vez que investigo mas estos equipos ya existentes me desayuno jajajajaja.   Bueno ojala me hayas entendido algo mejor ahora que también yo entendí mas el problema.    Mañana intentare subir las señales que obtuve con el osciloscopio haber si se aclara mas todo este asunto.

Nota: Las RPM a las que funciona son 1000 aprox. en ralentí.

Nota 2: Ahora no veo que sean necesarios los reguladores LMXXX.

Gracias por la paciencia!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2013)

para mi, en mi ignorancia con este tema tenes que ver como regular desde el lternador, no NO me podes decir que asi es normal, sino todos lso camiones quemarian a las baterias.

y cuando el mionca esta andando el alternador le tira energia a lo loco y si es de noche y esta con carga , todo trabaja , hay unflujo de corriente continuo.......como vas a bajar esa sobretension si encima entrega bruta corriente ??? 
la potencia de limitacion es grande (a menos que pwm) ......
pero sigo sin entender por que todo esto, no es normal.

a menos que :
hay algo tipico :
baterias en buen estado se "chupan " la sobre tension, esta es necesaria para que haya ddp  y circule corriente hacia las baterias.

pero si las baterias estan OUT....... y ya no almacenan , pues que ahi si que "veras" la sobretension en todo su esplendor.

o no comprendi o no has puesto como hacen el 100% de los mioncas de 24v (menos el tuyo) .


----------



## opamp (Nov 12, 2013)

Amigo lo que muestras es un regulador de 6 PULSOS ( no de 3). Tanto para la salida como para la unidad de Regulación , ( no necesitas  condensador de filtro ).

Tenes que "actuar" sobre la Regulator unit que alimenta a la Field Coil , es la única forma de regular la salida ( + - ).

Nos dices  que trabaja a 1000RPM (Ralentí) , a mayor RPM debe subir la salida,(+ -), la Regulator unit debe tomar muestra de la salida, compararla con la referencia para  ajustar el voltaje de alimentación que  alimenta la bobina de campo (Fiel Coil) .

Debe ser un control de lazo cerrado , retroalimentado ( feedback ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2013)

Para que te vayas dando una idea , habría que reemplazar el zener y alguna que otra cosita :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=101331&stc=1&d=1384313496


----------

